# May 17th is Officially Known as Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Day in the city of Memphis



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*May 17th is Officially Known as Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Day in the city of Memphis*



> Former UFC light-heavyweight champion and proud Memphis-Tennessean, Quinton ‘Rampage’ Jackson was honored this week in his home town with an honorary ‘Rampage Day’ by the mayor.
> “Thanks to the Mayor of Memphis (AC Wharton,Jr.),” said Rampage on Instagram. “Today and all day is now named Rampage Jackson day!! Thanks city of Memphis.. No matter where I live in the world My heart pumps Memphis blood.”


Good for Rampage. Must be really cool to have a day dedicated to you... even if it is only in the city of Memphis. But since that is where he is from that is probably the most meaningful city for him.


(I finally figured out how to get a picture link from Instagram. It always bothered me that i could not post their pictures by right clicking and choosing copy image url.)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

And on this day DUI's, constant complaining, hacky ghetto jokes and bad vocabulary became the norm for the city of memphis.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"Rampage Day"? :laugh:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Rampage has quite the resume in MMA, he should be proud.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You think a quick google search would bring up the whole rampage on a rampage thing and make them reconsider this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And on this day DUI's, constant complaining, hacky ghetto jokes and bad vocabulary became the norm for the city of memphis.



That's pretty much the norm every day in Memphis bud..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I do like the look of proudness in Page's eyes though.


----------

